# Guten Assembler gesucht!



## pamax (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,

kennt ihr einen guten Assembler?


Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Da gibt's z.B. den NASM 
Der kostet dann auch mal eben garnix. Und ich glaub den gibt's sogar fuer Windows.


----------



## {red}ASM (16. Februar 2005)

äääh, das kommt darauf an, was man damit machen will:
 Für ein Os ist NASM sehr gut
 Für sonstige Programme(Dos oder Win Programme) is TurboAssembler TASM sehr gut geeignet.
 Gruß Red!


----------



## stephsto (16. Februar 2005)

hi,
tasm ist sicherlich eine gute wahl. Ich würde jedoch die win32 version tasm32 bevorzugen.
Wenn du Windows Programme schreiben willst empfiehlt sich masm32 das ist der Assembler von Microsoft.


----------



## T0ast3r (20. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde auch NASM nehmen, weil er leicht zu handhaben ist. Ich hab mit ihm bisher nur gute erfarungen gemacht. NASM ist Freeware und eignet sih gut um ein OS herzustellen.
Also meine Empfehlung: NASM


----------

